
California proposes to tax text messages - cft
https://www.cnn.com/2018/12/12/tech/california-text-tax/index.html
======
masonic
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18666620](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18666620)

90+ comments

------
happppy
Here in our country, Asian developing country, we are already paying taxes on
SMS.

